# Mandrake CD bootet nicht



## PureLogic (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo ich hätt da mal gern ein Problem:

Ich wollt gerade auf meinem PC Mandrake installiern. Bisher hab ich WindowsXP auf 2 Partitionen gehabt (also eine Windows eine NTSF für Daten). 

Nun das Problem:
Die Boot CD-Rom funktioniert nicht. 

Ich hab schon folgendes versucht:
Bios auf 1st Boot Device CD-ROM gestellt. -> nichts
Andere ISO gezogen -> nichts 
WinXP bootet dagegen anstandslos

Versucht ob CD in anderen Systemen bootet und sie tuts!
Floppy hab ich keins mehr und Netzwerkinstall ist ungünstig bei mir.

Mein Rechner ist n Athlon XP 2500+ mit ABIT NF 7 Rev. 2.0 und 19er Biosupdate; bei den Laufwerken handelt es sich um ein Pioneer DvD-Brenner und um ein Samsung DvD player (welche Typenbezeichnung genau weiss ich net auswendig müsste ich nachschlagen wenn es wichtig ist)

Hat jemand ne Idee warn das liegen kann


----------



## Sway (21. Mai 2004)

Auch wenn sich es blöd anhört ist es ein häufiger Fehler beim brennen der ISOs.

Die herrunter geladene ISO *nicht* entpacken und den Inhalt auf CD brennen, sondern die ISO als solche brennen. Brennprogramme wie Nero bieten eine Option "Image brennen" oder so ähnlich. 
Von da auch kann man dann die .iso *direkt* ohne vorheriges entpacken das Image auf CD bannen


----------



## PureLogic (21. Mai 2004)

Jo kenn den Fehler hab ihn aber bestimmt net gemacht. Wie gesagt die CD läuft nur in dem einen Rechner nicht. Jedoch ist die Mandrake CD die einzige bootbare CD die nicht läuft.

Klingt paradox ist aber leider so 

Ok hab nun ne Möglichkeit gefunden Mandrake zu installiern.
Aus irgendeinem Grund funktioniert das booten der normalen CD nicht. (Die iso wurde nicht entpackt sonder als Image-Datein von Nero eingelesen.)
Aber:
Entpackt man die Iso so findet man darin eine weitere, die sich Boot.iso schimpft und im Ordner Images zu hause ist. Mit dieser Iso konnt ich dann eine Boot-CD erstellen mit der ich die Mandrake Install CD 1 laden konnte....

Mich würd nur interesiern warum die Install CD1 bei mir nicht booten will.
Falls jemanden noch was einfällt wär ich froh wenn ers posten würde.


----------



## jatop (29. Mai 2004)

Du must dir eine boot-Diskette erstellen. 
Boote Windows, lege die CD ein und wähle deutsch und dann Mandrake mit hilfe einer Diskette installieren. Dann startet ein Programm und da must du die datei cdrom.img (oder so) auswählen und auf wirte drücken. 
Dann rechner neu starten und die dirkette einlegen und die CD.  
Dann klappt es auch.


----------



## PureLogic (30. Mai 2004)

Das Problem hat sich schon gelöst

Laut Mandrake HP haben einige CD und DVD Laufwerke Probleme mit dem booten der CD1  man kann aber auch einfach von CD2 booten. 

Alternativ kann man ne Bootcd oder ne Bootdiskette erstellen.


----------

